# Missed the reserved blocks AGAIN



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Once again, I missed accepting reserved blocks because of the random day and time they're sent. This week the notifications came on Wednesday at 8pm and today at 2:30. I suggested that they give a longer period of time to accept the blocks because they give so few of them that we need all we can get. Frustrating...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

My reserve blocks notifications always come on Fridays. Check your emails. I always get an email telling me I have block(s) available to me before I get the notification in the app (or around the same time).


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> My reserve blocks notifications always come on Fridays. Check your emails. I always get an email telling me I have block(s) available to me before I get the notification in the app (or around the same time).


 Gosh, why didn't I think of that?? Sorry for being snarky, but your response is eerily similar to the conversation I had with Customer Service. I know when the reserved blocks are "supposed" to be released, but that is absolutely not what is happening. I received the email notification of reserved blocks today at 2pm. Here's the screen shot of my notifications from Amazon. Only 2 of the dates are actually Friday...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The reserve offers can happen throughout the week. For me I only have gotten them on Fridays and seldom on Saturdays.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> The reserve offers can happen throughout the week. For me I only have gotten them on Fridays and seldom on Saturdays.


The issue for me is the randomness. The dates in the email shot are Saturdays, Sunday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Monday. What you don't see are the times. They come in in the middle of the day, after 10pm, and before 10am. I'm can't be that attached to my phone to know when the hell they are going to send notifications. Their language is pretty clear that these notifications come on Friday afternoon/evening. I would just like them to stick to that.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> I'm can't be that attached to my phone to know when the hell they are going to send notifications. Their language is pretty clear that these notifications come on Friday afternoon/evening. I would just like them to stick to that.


Now that you know it could be anytime during the day ... Make a choice to be attached to your phone, or pack your bags and move on ... If you don't like it, then go ... You are not a slave to amazon ... It's THEIR company ... They are too many people pissing and moaning about something that don't have to be a part of.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> Now that you know it could be anytime during the day ... Make a choice to be attached to your phone, or pack your bags and move on ... If you don't like it, then go ... You are not a slave to amazon ... It's THEIR company ... They are too many people pissing and moaning about something that don't have to be a part of.


 Cool. Thanks for the reply. In the future, I'll be sure to have you vet my posts to make certain they're Solo1 approved...


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> Cool. Thanks for the reply. In the future, I'll be sure to have you vet my posts to make certain they're Solo1 approved...


You just sound angry and misguided ... But I can deal with that.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Now that you know it could be anytime during the day ... Make a choice to be attached to your phone, or pack your bags and move on ... If you don't like it, then go ... You are not a slave to amazon ... It's THEIR company ... They are too many people pissing and moaning about something that don't have to be a part of.


I do think someone should be allowed to have an issue and rant about it while still working. It's not like you see this person pissing and moaning all the time.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Colie said:


> I do think someone should be allowed to have an issue and rant about it while still working. It's not like you see this person pissing and moaning all the time.


That's why it's no big deal ... I really wish Amazon get their Shit together ... Living in Seattle, I've been part of many of Amazon's beta testers that ended up on the floor ... I work with them as a local business partner as well as consumer and logistics ... I guess I'm used to it and don't rely on it as a means of living ... I surely didn't mean to come off hard assed.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> The issue for me is the randomness. The dates in the email shot are Saturdays, Sunday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Monday. What you don't see are the times. They come in in the middle of the day, after 10pm, and before 10am. I'm can't be that attached to my phone to know when the hell they are going to send notifications. Their language is pretty clear that these notifications come on Friday afternoon/evening. I would just like them to stick to that.


Well, it's one thing to be angry. But it is another when you are completely wrong. Maybe you may want to check your email dated March 27th.

*Increased Opportunities to Receive Reserved Offers*

We are excited to announce we will be *increasing the frequency* you may receive "Reserved" offers.







These "Reserved" offers *will only be offered to you* and will begin in *no less than 48 hours*. They will come with an "accept by" time and *you will need to accept* before the offer expires. Any "Reserved" offers you do not accept within the allotted time will be released to other Delivery Partners.

Make sure to *update your availability within the Amazon Flex app* regularly to receive these offers. Simply tap Main Menu > Calendar > Swipe to Update Availability.

In addition to these exclusive "Reserved" offers, you will continue to receive offers throughout the day. These offers will be available to all Delivery Partners and may be released up to 24 hours before the block time.

Questions? You may want to review the video "Offers and Availability" in the Amazon Flex app or contact Support by tapping the '?' in upper right corner of the app.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Well, it's one thing to be angry. But it is another when you are completely wrong. Maybe you may want to check your email dated March 27th.


*
*
Seriously, thanks for this. I had no idea. Would have been nice to hear this from customer service when I inquired. I guess I'll just have to keep missing these blocks since I work a full-time job where I can't have my phone out...
*
*


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> Seriously, thanks for this. I had no idea. Would have been nice to hear this from customer service when I inquired. I guess I'll just have to keep missing these blocks since I work a full-time job where I can't have my phone out...


No problem. I am the same, I just have my email notification chime. You have a few hrs to accept. Check on your pee breaks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't you have 24 hrs to accept a reserved block ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Don't you have 24 hrs to accept a reserved block ?


Not anymore it seems. I had a block offer that needed to accepted in about 2 hours.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

2 hours here, but there's an email. 

OP, maybe your phone can be set to play a special sound when you receive an email from Amazon?


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

jester121 said:


> 2 hours here, but there's an email.
> 
> OP, maybe your phone can be set to play a special sound when you receive an email from Amazon?


I did that and now keep my phone in my pocket, but I'll get dinged if it is seen out by management...


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

It's not worth getting dinged at a FT job for Amazon. But better to have your phone out than your c**k.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes that is troubling.

I tried today for the morning then afternoon blocks, nothing. Last Thursday was the same. Then managed to get 2 for Friday, then MoValdriver couldn't get anything Friday, Hmm... However, Friday mornings block, afterwords, but with pac's to return, log onto Lyft, do a few trips, accept late afternoon block and retuned the mornings undeliverable pac's an hour b4 the afternoon one started. They had to do something to my phone so that it showed I had arrived to start scanning pac's again. The next morning I get the email about returning pac's "Promptly" when the block ends. So it makes me wonder, Do they give Time outs for certain things. ??? Or do they sort of rotate drivers in such a way (No matter how many times one refreshes the app, your not getting $h!t), to try and make getting Blocks fair for everyone, or most ??? Hmm...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Usually it's Saturday I don't see blocks last week it was Friday and Saturday. I haven't gotten any emails for doing something wrong lately. It is some weird rotation thing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Usually it's Saturday I don't see blocks last week it was Friday and Saturday. I haven't gotten any emails for doing something wrong lately.* It is some weird rotation thing.*


I hope so. I would like to think they are trying to make it fair for everyone.

I didn't try for the morning blocks today. Couldn't get anything for the afternoon, why I'm posting now. However the last couple of times I was in the wh it was looking pretty empty. Or perhaps with the holiday weekend coming, not many ordering stuff.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd expect the opposite -- ordering stuff for picnic/party events, setting up the pool or opening the summer house, junk to keep the rugrats quiet in the back seat on the road trip...

We shall see. Holidays often bring some nice price bumps.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Another Friday with no offers....


----------



## tooc (Apr 4, 2017)

2:30 and 8pm aren't crazy times... Initially I thought you might have gotten them late night or early AM.

What do you do where you can't check your phone throughout the day?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Another Friday with no offers....


 Day is still young, especially for you west coasters. Just got my first reserved offer at about 11am eastern. Expecting a few more between today and tomorrow. Have been getting multiple singular offers through friday and saturdays.

Know this doesn't need to be said to most, but make sure your calendar is set for as many days as you can to open up as many reserved offers as possible.


----------



## Fearless True (Nov 14, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> My reserve blocks notifications always come on Fridays. Check your emails. I always get an email telling me I have block(s) available to me before I get the notification in the app (or around the same time).


Mine used to come on Friday. Now they come on Saturday.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Mine used to come on Friday. Now, they never come.


----------



## Fearless True (Nov 14, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Mine used to come on Friday. Now, they never come.


Yeah, I hear that happens.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

It's totally random now. Last week, my reserved block came on Tuesday, the week before on Sunday. Who knows anymore?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine keeps coming on Saturday, just never know if it's am or pm.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Months ago they sent an email saying that they would be released on any day. But they also said we would get more. This week I got zero


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Months ago they sent an email saying that they would be released on any day. But they also said we would get more. This week I got zero


I thought those were additional blocks that could come any time during the week, not the initial one. Didn't that email still say that initial blocks would be sent on Friday afternoon/evening and then other blocks would come up periodically during the week?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm getting bombarded with reserved block offers in my email, at least several a day. 
But I don't do reserved blocks because they never fit my schedule. I haven't accepted one in months.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> I thought those were additional blocks that could come any time during the week, not the initial one. Didn't that email still say that initial blocks would be sent on Friday afternoon/evening and then other blocks would come up periodically during the week?


The reserved schedule still comes out on Fri. What changed is that if someone declines (or doesn't accept) is it goes out again as reserved. The latest reserved I've received was Wed for Fri.. A forfeit within 48 hr goes down as a normal block apparently.


----------

